# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  إشكالية الزواج عند المرأة  من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه....

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباحكم /مساءكم 
بطاعة الرحمن ..
*يقال ان المرأة نصف المجتمع وفي بعض الأحيان أنها كل المجتمع لأنها هي الأم والأخت والزوجة والابنة وهي اللبنة الأساسية في بناء الأسرة، والتي تعد النواة لبناء المجتمع. والمرأة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه جزء من هذا المجتمع ولها احتياجاتها النفسية والجسدية. 

**ولكن تعاني النساء من التمييز كظاهرة عامة في معظم المجتمعات، ويزداد ضدهن إذا كان هناك إعاقة فتصبح المعاناة مضاعفة بسبب النظرة الدونية من قبل الأسرة والمجتمع، فالمرأة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه تعيش تحديات أكثر من الرجل من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه، فالمجتمع ينظر إلى المرأة نظرة تختلف عن النظرة التي يحملها للذكر؛ فالكثير منهن مهمشات، ويعشن في ظروف لا ترقى إلى الحدود الدنيا للكرامة الإنسانية،فالمطلوب منها ليس فقط خدمة نفسها والقيام بحاجاتها كما يطلب من الرجل، بل أن تقوم بالعناية بمن حولها، وأحيانا تقوم بكل أعباء البيت وخدمة جميع أفراد الأسرة، بالإضافة إلى إنكار وجودها من قبل ذويها حتى لا تؤثر على باقي أفراد الأسرة في الزواج.
فالمرأة مهما كانت درجة إعاقتها حتى لو كان إصبع مقطوع بحادث تقلل من فرصها بالزواج فكل واحد يريد ان يتزوج بفتاة صغيرة وشابة وجميلة وكاملة مكملة كما يقولون . مهما كانت هو مواصفاته حتى لو كان من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه،  ،فالنظرة إلى من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه،  تختلف كليأ عن النظرة إلى المعاقه، فهو من حقه الزواج وتكوين أسرة والحصول على امرأة سليمة تعيله وتهتم به وقوم على خدمته، مهما كانت درجة إعاقته، وإذا كان متخلف عقليا يكون بحاجة أكثر للزواج كي ترتاح العائلة منه، ومن متطلباته فيزوجوه بأمراة سليمة وهي تقبل به لأسباب كثيرة فقط لتقوم على خدمته.
إذا تعرضت امرأة لحادث وسبب لها إعاقة حتى لو كانت متزوجة فأقل ما يفعله الرجل ان يتزوج بامرأة أخرى لأنه يعتبر حقه الطبيعي وإذا منّ عليها يبقيها على ذمته ان لم يطلقها فهو لن يتحمل مسؤولية الاعتناء بها أو أن تنقص عليه الخدمة فهو بحاجة دائما لمن تقوم على خدمته وتلبي حاجاته الجنسية بغض النظر عنها هي، في حين إذا حدث العكس وأصبح الرجل هو المعاق فمن المعيب جدا ان تتركه المرأة ويجب ان تبقى على خدمته فالمجتمع ينظر لها بغير ما ينظر للرجل ففي حالته يكون الأمر طبيعي ويبرر له المجتمع ويعتبر حقه أما هي فتعتبر مذنبة.
الكفيف يتزوج بامرأة لتكون عيناه أما هي ان كانت كفيفة فلا يمكن لأحد ان يرتبط بها لان الجميع يعتبرها غير قادرة على القيام بخدمة أسرتها، ويعتبرون ان الإعاقة عائقا لإنجاب الأطفال ان لم يكن خوفاً من ان تكون الإعاقة وراثية فيأتي الأطفال معاقين، أو لأنها غير قادرة على خدمة أطفالها كما يرغب المجتمع والمحيط. 
ختاما :*
* المرأة جزء من المجتمع ولا يصلح مجتمع دون صلاح مكوناته، فالحقوق الإنسانية للمرأة بشكل عام والمعاقة بشكل خاص مسؤولية تقع على عاتق المجتمع بأكمله. وعلينا جميعا ايلاء قضايا المرأة المعاقة اهتماما خاصا والعمل على توفير كل التسهيلات والخدمات اللازمة لتوفير حياة كريمة وآمنة لها، وذلك يكون بتضافر الجهود الدولية والمحلية والمنظمات الراعية للإعاقة والجمعيات الأهلية لنصل إلى الأهداف المطلوبة.*
*م/ن*
*يامن تقرأون هذه السطور مارائيكم انتم* 
*بدون مجامله وبكل صرااااحه..؟

**
*

----------


## نبراس،،،

حقيقتا قد لا تكون  اجاابتي مقنعه في هذا الامر غير اني 
اعترف اجماالا بما ذكر لان المرأة  في كثير من الاحيان لا ترفض  الرجل لو كانت به عااهه 
اما الرجل فيتردد كثيرا في الامر اذا لم يكن الامر مستحيلا بأن ياخذ أمرأة 
من ذوي الاحتياجات قد استطيع ان ابين السبب الذي يجعل من الصعوبه على الرجل
 ان يأخذ أمره من ذوي الاحتياجات والسبب الذي يجعل المرأة لاتمانع لو كان الرجل به عااهه
  ولكن اتمنى ان يكون المراد قد وصل دون الحااجه  للتفصيل في الكلام  اما اذا لم يُفهم مقصدي 
سأطر للتوضيح بشكل اكثر صرااحه ،،  هذا الطرح ينم عن الاحسااس الكبير الذي تتمتعون به 
كل الشكر لك فرح ولاهتماامك بهذه الفئه الطيبه اتمنى ان اكون ممن يستطييع خدمتهم 
ولا اقول هذا الكلام مجامله ابدا ولا لكي يقول عني البعص انني احب ان اساعد هذه الفئه
 لا  بل  لانني احببت هذه الفئه بصدق لشعووري بهم

----------


## فرح

> حقيقتا قد لا تكون اجاابتي مقنعه في هذا الامر غير اني 
> اعترف اجماالا بما ذكر لان المرأة في كثير من الاحيان لا ترفض الرجل لو كانت به عااهه 
> اما الرجل فيتردد كثيرا في الامر اذا لم يكن الامر مستحيلا بأن ياخذ أمرأة 
> من ذوي الاحتياجات قد استطيع ان ابين السبب الذي يجعل من الصعوبه على الرجل
> ان يأخذ أمره من ذوي الاحتياجات والسبب الذي يجعل المرأة لاتمانع لو كان الرجل به عااهه
> ولكن اتمنى ان يكون المراد قد وصل دون الحااجه للتفصيل في الكلام اما اذا لم يُفهم مقصدي 
> سأطر للتوضيح بشكل اكثر صرااحه ،، 
> وصل مقصدك خيي ..
> لامانع ان توضح الاسبااااب ..ليكون عند القارئ الجوااااب بوضوح تاااامهذا الطرح ينم عن الاحسااس الكبير الذي تتمتعون به 
> ...



 تسلم اخوووي نبرااااس...
الشكر لك خيي ولنووور توااااصلك 
وصفحتي لاغنى لها عن تواااااجدك وعطرحرووووفك العبقه
وبجد من يتعلق بهذه الفئه وبصدق لايستطيع ان يبتعد عنهم 
ليس شفقه وانما حب وشعور بهم فهم مخلصون مع من يخلص في تعامله وحبه معهم 
يعطيك العااافيه خيي 
لك من التحايااا اطيبها واجملها بحب المصطفى وآله الاطهار

----------


## نبراس،،،

> لامانع ان توضح الاسبااااب ..ليكون عند القارئ الجوااااب بوضوح تاااام



 

سأتحدث بختصار عن الرجل والمراة بشكل عاام وبشكل خااص
في كثيرا من المقالات وكثيرا من الكتب العلميه يتحدثوون بدقه عن الرجل ومتطلبات الرجل في حياته
الاسرية وبالخصووص متطلباته في الاموور الجنسيه وهذا وااقع لايختلف فيه اثناان 
(كما ذكرة اتحدث عن الرجل بشكل عاام ) ان الرجل يهمه كثيرا الشكل والجماال والكمال الاخلاقي والخلقي
في المرأة التي يريد ان يرتبط بهاا لذى نرى الكثير يندما يريد الارتباط بفتااة نراه من اول اولوياته الجمال 
وان تكون الفتاة بكيفيه معيه ونراه يعدد في الجزأيات الدقيقه التي يرغب في توفرهاا في تلك الزوجة 
ولكن المرأة وبشكل عاام ايضا نرى اول اولوياتهاا ان يكون الرجل صاحب رومنسيه واخلاق 
والاستقرار النفسي من اهم الامر التي ترجوها المرأة اما في المظهر الخارجي فهي لا تدقق كما يدقق
الرجل لذي فإن المرة غالبا تقبل الرجل من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه
 اذا رأت انهاا ستنال الراحه والاستقرار مع ذلك الرجل اما الرجل فإنه يخاف ان لا ينال كامل مبتغااه 
في تلك الزوجه ولا ينال بعض الامر التي يعتبرهاا من الاموور المهمه 
إلى هنا اقف واتمنى ان تكون الفكره قد وضحت 
كل الشكر لك اختي فرح لإتاحة هذه الفرصه لي 
تحياتي لك اتمنى لك التوفيق 
في لا تدقق كثيرا من الرجل

----------


## فرح

> سأتحدث بختصار عن الرجل والمراة بشكل عاام وبشكل خااص
> في كثيرا من المقالات وكثيرا من الكتب العلميه يتحدثوون بدقه عن الرجل ومتطلبات الرجل في حياته
> الاسرية وبالخصووص متطلباته في الاموور الجنسيه وهذا وااقع لايختلف فيه اثناان 
> (كما ذكرة اتحدث عن الرجل بشكل عاام ) ان الرجل يهمه كثيرا الشكل والجماال والكمال الاخلاقي والخلقي
> في المرأة التي يريد ان يرتبط بهاا لذى نرى الكثير يندما يريد الارتباط بفتااة نراه من اول اولوياته الجمال 
> وان تكون الفتاة بكيفيه معيه ونراه يعدد في الجزأيات الدقيقه التي يرغب في توفرهاا في تلك الزوجة 
> ربما تكون هذه الزوجه انجح من الزوجه السليمه
> الجمال ليس فقط بالمظهر وانمافي داخل القلب 
> لااقول ان الجمال مومهم ولكن لايسعى وراءه ويترك الجوهر الداخلي .. 
> ...



 تسلم اخووووي نبرااااس...
والشكر لك خيي لاعدمت توااااصلك 
ونووور حروووفك المضيئه
ممتنه حضووورك الطيب
احسنت وبارك الله فيك ..
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## نبراس،،،

فرح انا قلت سأتحدث بشكل عاام  ولكك قعده شواذ 
 فأنا اعرف اشخاص تزوجوو من نساء من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه 
واعرف نساء تزوجن من رجال من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ولكن هذا الامر قد يكون قلييل او نادر،،،
انا لا انكر ان الفتيات في هذا العصر اصبحة متصلباتهاا اوسع واكثر من ذي قبل 
ولكن بشكل عاام ما زالت الفتاة تنظر للرجل بأخلاقه وحسن سيرتة وجوهره 
وقد تتنازل عن المضهر الخارجي اذا  كان الرجل تكتمل فيه المواصفات الاخلاقيه
اختي فرح انا لا اعتقد انكي تخالفيينني في اي شيء ابدا بل ارى رأيك يتفق مع رايي
ولكن قد اكون بسووء تعبييري وبياني لم استطع  ان اوصل المعنى الذي اريد ان اوصله 
لك من التحايا افضلهاا دمتي بخيير

----------


## فرح

> فرح انا قلت سأتحدث بشكل عاام ولكك قعده شواذ 
> فأنا اعرف اشخاص تزوجوو من نساء من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه 
> واعرف نساء تزوجن من رجال من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ولكن هذا الامر قد يكون قلييل او نادر،،،
> انا لا انكر ان الفتيات في هذا العصر اصبحة متصلباتهاا اوسع واكثر من ذي قبل 
> ولكن بشكل عاام ما زالت الفتاة تنظر للرجل بأخلاقه وحسن سيرتة وجوهره 
> وقد تتنازل عن المضهر الخارجي اذا كان الرجل تكتمل فيه المواصفات الاخلاقيه
> 
> اختي فرح انا لا اعتقد انكي تخالفيينني في اي شيء ابدا بل ارى رأيك يتفق مع رايي
> ولكن قد اكون بسووء تعبييري وبياني لم استطع ان اوصل المعنى الذي اريد ان اوصله 
> ...



 مشكووور اخوووي 
ع المداااخله 
واعتز بتوااااجدك الممـــــــــيز
دوووم هالاشراااقه المضيئه
يعطيك العااافيه 
اجمل التحايا واعطرها بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*طرح مهم فعلا*
*اوافقكم الرأي من البدايه...*
*المرأة غير الرجل في قبولها الزواج برجل من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه.*
*لكن الرجل يريد الزوجة السليمة وليس المعاقة .*
*مااقدر اعبر اكثر لان الكلام مكتوب في الموضوع .*
*اوخيتي فرح /*
*شكرا للطرح الرااائع* 
*ووفقكِ الله لما يحبه ويرضاه*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد**طرح مهم فعلا*
> *اوافقكم الرأي من البدايه...*
> *المرأة غير الرجل في قبولها الزواج برجل من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه.*
> *لكن الرجل يريد الزوجة السليمة وليس المعاقة .*
> *مااقدر اعبر اكثر لان الكلام مكتوب في الموضوع .*
> *اوخيتي فرح /*
> *شكرا للطرح الرااائع* 
> *ووفقكِ الله لما يحبه ويرضاه*
> *دمتي بود*



 تسلمي لي يالغلا
ع الحضوووورالرااائع ...
لاخلاولاعدمن توااااصلك
 دمتي بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا ما كتبتيه اخيتي
اذا اصاب المرأة اعاقه من السهل تخلي الرجل عنها
والعكس كما ذكرتي اذا اصيب الرجل اصبح لزاما على المرأة مدارارته
سؤالي الذي دار في ذهني 
لماذا الرجل يترك زوجته وحبيبته لفقدها جزء او عضو في بدنها
 والبعض من النساء تطلب الطلاق اذا اصاب زوجها مكروه
الم يكن او تكن هي الزوج الرحيم والسند وووو
لأمر طارىء وربما خارج عن الارادة تنهد حياة !!!
سبحان الله

اشكرش خيو على الطرح الي راق لييي

----------

